
Tesla lost top engineer just before hitting Elon Musk’s Model 3 goal - yasp
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/2/17528484/tesla-doug-field-model-3-production-elon-musk
======
hackerpacker
he has been in VP roles for decades, wouldn't call him an "engineer".

